# buying property in canary Islands



## stingray01 (Mar 2, 2010)

Recently joined ex-pat forums so Hi to each.

As per title I am thinking of buying a holiday home in one on the islands but I am just starting out so hoping you guys can give me some info. on opinions of where to buy for health reasons.

I have asthma/bronchial probs here in the U.K. mainly from our winter months. I have read somewhere that Fuerteventura has a very good year round climate for people like myself with the chest problems.

If Fuerteventura is the answer what would I expect to pay for say a 2 bed bungalow in a decent area.

I'm open to any suggestions of the other islands.

thanks in anticipation,

Mike.


----------



## Cazzy (Nov 23, 2008)

I guess you mean tha Canaries, I like Tenerife the best.




stingray01 said:


> Recently joined ex-pat forums so Hi to each.
> 
> As per title I am thinking of buying a holiday home in one on the islands but I am just starting out so hoping you guys can give me some info. on opinions of where to buy for health reasons.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Cazzy said:


> I guess you mean tha Canaries, I like Tenerife the best.


Could some kind soul change the title of this thread 'or post it on the UK page 'cos the OP isn't going to get a lot of replies about the Channel isles here!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Could some kind soul change the title of this thread 'or post it on the UK page 'cos the OP isn't going to get a lot of replies about the Channel isles here!!


I think he means the canaries PW, not the channel ?????? I've heard that Gran Canaria has mild winters??

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> I think he means the canaries PW, not the channel ?????? I've heard that Gran Canaria has mild winters??
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, I think so too, it's just a shame the title says the Channel Islands as people will get confuuuuuuuuused, or perhaps not?


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Yes, I think so too, it's just a shame the title says the Channel Islands as people will get confuuuuuuuuused, or perhaps not?


....... hang on, I might be able to do summat.........

Jo xx


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Heck!!! I didnt think it would work LOL

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

jojo said:


> Heck!!! I didnt think it would work LOL
> 
> Jo xxx


 I knew Jo could fix it! Now all we need are some answers to the question!!


----------



## stingray01 (Mar 2, 2010)

sorry for the confusion, but yes I meant the channel islands. I thought that mentioning Fuerteventura(?) in my post would have given it away.

It is mainly for the health reason bit that I want to spend 6 months away from lovely damp Devon then back here in the summer. There has to be many thousands of people that do this because of health or am I am on the wrong pages here.

If not, would like any constructive advice/info.

Cheers,

James


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

stingray01 said:


> sorry for the confusion, but yes I meant the channel islands. I thought that mentioning Fuerteventura(?) in my post would have given it away.
> 
> It is mainly for the health reason bit that I want to spend 6 months away from lovely damp Devon then back here in the summer. There has to be many thousands of people that do this because of health or am I am on the wrong pages here.
> 
> ...


Fuertaventura is in the Canaries

the channel islands are Jersey, Guernsey etc

the canaries are Tenerife, Fuertaventura etc


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

If you mean the Channel Islands, I'll change your heading back and move your post to the British section. Fuertaventura isnt in the Channel Islands tho, its in the Canaries

Jo xxx


----------

